# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TS-780

## R9OY

.   TS-780.   .   ,  ,   .      ?    ,   .    .     ,  .   ,     ,  .

*  34 ():*

----------


## UA4ALW

http://elektrotanya.com/kenwood_ts-7.../download.html
  -.
.

----------

R9OY

----------


## ra1wz

This file is downloadable free of charge: Get Manual

----------

R9OY

----------


## R9OY

.....

*  17 ():*




> http://public.fh-trier.de/~berres/Am...71_service.pdf


 , ,   ,    ,    .

----------

R9OY

----------


## R9OY

> : - .44  45,   .


       ""    .    ?      " "?
     ,   .

----------


## LZ2HR

!!

       CONTROL-UNIT (X53-1240-XX).
A      .           .      ( ).
  !!!   !!

73 de LZ2HR

----------

